# nw oh



## eagle-eye (May 5, 2013)

Im in Fulton, very south( edge), woods etc, found 60 yesterday ,155 today, greys , thumb size to 1st finger joint size, nothing in woods yet, need another wk of decent weather, but things are starting


----------

